# استفسار عن الطائرات المروحية



## eaaaazizo (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :::::::
انا عندي استفسار عن وظيفة المروحة الثانية فى الطائرة الهيليكوبتر (هل هى للتوجيه ام لزيادة قوة الدفع؟)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## adnanmartini (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جوابا على سؤال eaaaazizo فاني فهمت سؤالك بطريقتين
الاولى اذا كان قصدك الهليكوبتر ذات المروحتان المتضادتان في اتجاه الدوران والمتوضعتان على المحور الرئيسي وفي هذه الحالة لا يوجد هنا للهليكوبتر مروحة خلفية وبالتالي وظيفة المروحة الثانية كما قلت أنت للرفع -الرفع الكلي هو مجموع قوتي الرفع المتولدتان عن كل مروحة - و للتوجيه بحيث أن فرق العزوم الدورانية بين المروحتان سيولد تغيير الاتجاه للهليكوبتر.
الثاني وهو اذا كان قصدك المروحة الخلفية للهليكوبتر فوظيفتها هو توليد مزدوجة معاكسة تماما للمزدوجة المتولدة من المروحة الرئيسية وبالتالي توجيه الهليكوبتر و ليس لهذه الروحة دور في الرفع.
أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك بشكل وافي


----------



## م المصري (1 أغسطس 2008)

و كان هذا الاستفسار سؤال من اسئله مسابقه قسم الطيران الثانيه .... اطلع علي نموذج الاجابه 

 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2008)

انا اختلف مع adnanmartini فى الاجابة لان فى الحالتين لابد من وجود قوة معاكسة حتى يحدث الاتزان للطائرة و كما قلت هى تدور عندما تقل سرعة احدى المروحتين عن الاخرى حسب الاتجاة المطلوب

المروحة الثانية الخلفية الرأسية تقوم بعمل قوة بنفس المقدار و لكن فى اتجاة معاكس للمروحة الافقية حتى تتزن الطائرة

و لو كانت الطائرة تعمل بالمروحة الافقية فقط لظلت تدور دائما و لن تستطيع توجيهها للامام او الخلف

ارجو انى اكون وصلتلك الاجابة


----------



## adnanmartini (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا للاخ المهندس أيمن حسن على رده ولكن أود أن أوضح له بأن ليس لكل الهليكوبترات مروحة خلفية كما أنت تفترض فكما قلت في الحالة الاولى -حالة هليكوبتر مع مع مروحتان متضادتان واللتان اما مركبتان على نفس المحور الرئيسي كما هو موضح بالشكل -hel_coaxiaux- المرفق أو تكونان على محورين رئيسيين وهنا نجد حالتان اما بجانب بعضهما البعض كما في الشكل -cote_cote- أو واحدة في الامام وواحدة في الخلف -hel_tandem--.
وسوف أشرح لك هنا كيفية تغيير اتجاه الهليكوبتر في هذه الانواع بشكل مختصر
نقوم بزيادة الزاوية الطولية -لم أجد لها مقابل بالعربي وهي pitch angle- لاحدى شفرات لاحد المراوح وفي المقابل على احدى الشفرات في المروحة الثانية نقوم بانقاص هذه الزاوية وبالتالي ستتولد مزدوجة انية ستقوم بتغيير اتجاه الدوران. و لا ننسى هنا بأن المروحتان لهما نفس الآبعاد ولكن يدوران باتجاهان متعاكسان. فأرجو أن تكون وصلتك الفكرة وكما تلاحظ بالاشكال لا يوجد مروحة خلفية لهذه الانواع.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2008)

بشكرك يا adnanmartini على الايضاح

انا فاهم الصورة الثانية و الثالثة

بس الاولى غريييبة جداا و اول مرة اشوفها 

ازاى تبقى ليها مروحة واحدة بس!!!؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## adnanmartini (6 أغسطس 2008)

لاحظ جيدا بأنه لدينا مروحتان و ليس مروحة واحدة وكل مروحة لها شفرتان. كل مروحة مركبة على محور رئيسي.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2008)

لكن كيف مش بيخبطوا فى بعض؟؟
انا شايف محورين رئيسيين بس فى تخيلى ان الشفرتين هيخبطوا فى الشفرتين الاخريين عند الدوران


----------



## adnanmartini (6 أغسطس 2008)

الذي أعرفه بأنهم يدوران في مستويان للدوران لكي لا يرتطمو وسوف أبحث لك عن التفاصيل واذا وجدت شيئا سأرد عليك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2008)

اولا بارك الله فيك لاهتمامك بالرد على استفسارى

بس انا هتجن لانى مش متخيل كيفية الدوران على هذة الحالة


----------



## adnanmartini (6 أغسطس 2008)

لا يا أخي لا تجن و لا شئ فقط الشكل المرفق سيرد على تساؤلك ان شاء الله واذا كنت بحاجة لمزيد من الشرح فأنا حاضر. لاحظ ان كل مروحة تدور بمستوى مختلف عن الاخر والشفرات لا تصطدم مع بعضها البعض.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أغسطس 2008)

الصورة اوضح قليلا من اللى قبلها

بس لا ازال مش متخيلها 

هو طريقة تركيب المراوح دى اسمها اية و انا ممكن ابحث عنها؟

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adnanmartini (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
تسمى هذه الانواع من الدوارات بذات المحورين الرئيسيين المتجانبين والمرجع لدي فرنسي وتسمى فيه 
deux rotors côte à côte
لا حظ الرابط التالي لصورة عنها
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flettner_282_Modell_02.jpg


----------



## adnanmartini (7 أغسطس 2008)

و الموقع التالي يشرح مبدأ عملها بالانكليزي 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicopter
و تسمى ذات Intermeshing rotors


----------



## virtualknight (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

